# de leur aguet



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Sempre nel mio solito testo )), a proposito della traduzione di un verbo greco*, reso con "osservavano", "sorvegliavano", si cita a pié di pagina l'opinione di uno studioso che propone di renderlo con l'espressione "de leur aguet".

Cosa significa? Leggo che esiste l'espressione "aux aguets" ma qui non so come potrei districarmi...

Avreste qualche idea? Potrebbe essere "dal loro punto di osservazione"?

Ciao!

B.


*"E *osservavano* [Gesù] [e] gli mandarono delle spie che fingessero di essere giusti per coglierlo in fallo su una sua parola e consegnarlo, così, all'autorità e al potere del governatore" (Lc. 20,20)


----------



## Ploupinet

Ciao!
"Dal loro punto di osservazione" sarebbe la migliore traduzione -credo-, ma attenzione: penso che questa parola sia vecchia, non l'ho mai sentita!


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie Ploupinet!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao vlaparakob_italiurad,
Aguet-agguato, sembra che abbiano la stessa origine : http://www.etimo.it/?term=agguato&find=Cerca, e : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/aguets, ma questo, lo sai bene .
Da quanto posso capire dal testo originale (per chi è interessato http://books.google.be/books?id=6Av...ed=0CBcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=leur aguet&f=false), "l'aguet" è il posto d'osservazione come dici, il posto dove ci si tiene per ordire un agguato o, propenderei per questa interpretazione, lo stato di chi è nell'ansiosa e attenta attesa dell'esito di un tranello . Nel testo, Bovon parla di "apostés" . "De leur aguet" sarebbe "dal/del loro appostamento" .
Ecco il massimo che ti potevo suggerire  .
Forza e coraggio !


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie matoupaschat!
Prezioso come sempre...
Infatti il problema era trovare una resa che filasse in italiano ma tenesse conto anche della componente "negativa" di _aguet_.
Penso perciò che "dal loro appostamento" sia molto buono!

Ciao e grazie!


----------

